# Best paint for ipe



## pssnyder (Nov 7, 2012)

I replaced the bases for my 1918 porch columns (in NY snow country) with custom made ipe and now need to match the bases to the white columns. I have read that the density of ipe makes it difficult for paint to last long, so I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions? My initial plan was to hand sand the surface to roughen it up a bit, then apply a good primer and exterior latex paint. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have not seen Ipe painted.

I think the density is not the issue, rather the natural oils which make Ipe a rot resistant product. This can prevent the paint from adhering to the wood and then flake off over time.

I wonder if an epoxy based paint like the type used on garage floors would work.

http://www.armorpoxy.com/


----------



## pssnyder (Nov 7, 2012)

I left out the oil content as that probably would have more of an effect on the longevity of the paint than the density of Ipe. I have seen other posts on the web indicate that the wood should either be stained or primed with an oil-based primer if you "must" paint Ipe. Well, I certainly don't want to paint it, but I wanted a base that would last my lifetime, so I elected to give Ipe a whirl and need to match the white columns. So, I need to paint them.


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I have had luck with XIM 400 on some hard surfaces. The oil might be more of a problem than the surface. Might be worth a try rather than a regular oil primer. 
I have seen a special 2 component urethane clear used on it with good results.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm grabbing at straws here, but I would guess that any quality oil based exterior paint should be ok, even with the oil in the ipe. you may also wipe it down with mineral spirits before painting


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Acetone will remove surface oil to allow the paint/primer to stick.


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

Wipe with acetone and use an alcohol/shellac based primer and finish with the paint of your choice.


----------



## pssnyder (Nov 7, 2012)

What about letting the bases sit for a year to dry some of the oils out and let the wood "weather" before applying a primer and base? I was then thinking of rough sanding the surface to give the paint a good surface to bond to.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

pssnyder said:


> What about letting the bases sit for a year to dry some of the oils out and let the wood "weather" before applying a primer and base? I was then thinking of rough sanding the surface to give the paint a good surface to bond to.



Does not really help. Paint won't last on that wood.

Can the OP just wrap them in something that can be painted?

I almost find it appalling that someone would paint such a pretty wood.


----------



## pssnyder (Nov 7, 2012)

I find it appalling that I have to paint them as well, but Ipe was the best alternative for longevity, and the cost of the wood was nothing as it was donated to me (how could I pass on that deal?). I live in a fairly harsh climate and the last bases had problems with carpenter ants and rot. Oh, and the columns are load bearing, so I needed something with some serious strength as well. I have talked with several specialists so far, and will likely wait a year to allow the bases to weather then prime/paint them.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and remove the Ipe and save it for another project. Go and pick up some cedar or even some pressure treated lumber and put that on. Cedar holds paint like a champ and will hold up to the weather perfectly!


----------



## pssnyder (Nov 7, 2012)

Well unfortunately, cedar is not a good load bearing wood so cannot be used for bases for load bearing columns. I was originally going to use mahogany, but the Ipe was available for free, and I didn't do my research before the bases were made.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I have seen stained Ipe, maby you could stain, then prime over the stain then paint, just thinking with my fingers moving here


----------

